# "Not so new" New Guy. . . .



## besharp (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello All!

I've honestly been reading and learning from all the forums for nearly a year now.  All the information has been invaluable and I think it's time for me to start making a contribution.

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*besharp* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Prince!


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Cottonmouth!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to your contribution


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

